# What is The Best Cereal?



## Totally_Tortoise (Feb 21, 2018)

What is the best cereal in your opinion mine is fruit loops, what are your thoughts on the best cereal?


----------



## TechnoCheese (Feb 21, 2018)

Coco crispies!


----------



## Bambam1989 (Feb 21, 2018)

Oooo a random topic!
My favorite tends to change pretty frequently. Currently I really like the new Nutter Butter cereal by Post.
Last month I couldn't get enough Cinnamon Toast Crunch..


----------



## TechnoCheese (Feb 21, 2018)

Yeah, I’m like Bambam, I change pretty often. Usually, it’s stuff that’s small and crunchy, so coco pebbles, rice crispies, and even fruity pebbles are great!


----------



## Totally_Tortoise (Feb 21, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Oooo a random topic!
> My favorite tends to change pretty frequently. Currently I really like the new Nutter Butter cereal by Post.
> Last month I couldn't get enough Cinnamon Toast Crunch..


Yeah mine changes often to. There's a nutter butter cereal? that sounds good.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Feb 21, 2018)

Chocolate Cheerios.


----------



## WithLisa (Feb 21, 2018)

Cini Minis!


----------



## Big Charlie (Feb 21, 2018)

My current favorite is Sweet Home Farm Granola in the Maple Pecan flavor. I get it at Winco.
http://www.sweethomefarm.com/


----------



## Bambam1989 (Feb 21, 2018)

Totally_Tortoise said:


> Yeah mine changes often to. There's a nutter butter cereal? that sounds good.


Holds that crunch nicely.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Feb 21, 2018)

Wow...can’t remember when I even had cereal...... do stone cut oats count?


----------



## Big Charlie (Feb 21, 2018)

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow...can’t remember when I even had cereal...... do stone cut oats count?


I think they should. I eat those too but lately I've been too lazy to cook them.


----------



## snivloc16 (Feb 21, 2018)

Apple Jacks are the best. And they leave the best milk after for drinking! [emoji16]


----------



## Jay Bagley (Feb 22, 2018)

Totally_Tortoise said:


> What is the best cereal in your opinion mine is fruit loops, what are your thoughts on the best cereal?


Raisin Bran


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 22, 2018)

Quisp.
If I remember correctly.
But it probably is no longer made.
When I was a kid, cereal boxes had toys inside of them. (ACTUAL TOYS)
Quisp had the best toys and tasted good.


----------



## Destben (Feb 22, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Raisin Bran



I have to say Raisin Bran too


----------



## harris (Feb 22, 2018)

LIFE!


----------



## Tom (Feb 22, 2018)

Cinnamon Life, Honey Bunches of Oats with almonds, Rice Chex, Lucky Charms, Raisin Bran, Homeycomb, Apple Jacks, Sugar Smacks, Fruity Pebbles, Coco Pebbles, Alpha Bits… There are so many good ones...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 22, 2018)

I didn't mention that I haven't eaten cereal since around 1975.


----------



## lisa127 (Feb 22, 2018)

Cinnamon Life


----------



## lisa127 (Feb 22, 2018)

Tom said:


> Cinnamon Life, Honey Bunches of Oats with almonds, Rice Chex, Lucky Charms, Raisin Bran, Homeycomb, Apple Jacks, Sugar Smacks, Fruity Pebbles, Coco Pebbles, Alpha Bits… There are so many good ones...


You just like them all!


----------



## Tom (Feb 22, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I didn't mention that I haven't eaten cereal since around 1975.





lisa127 said:


> You just like them all!



I eat cereal every day. Sometimes twice a day. Been eating it since I was a baby. Breakfast of champions. Literally.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 22, 2018)

I alternate between Frosted Mini Wheats, Fruit Loops and Coco Krispies.


----------



## lisa127 (Feb 22, 2018)

Tom said:


> I eat cereal every day. Sometimes twice a day. Been eating it since I was a baby. Breakfast of champions. Literally.


I love cereal too. I eat plain oatmeal daily, but often eat cold cereal too. I tend to stick to cheerios and life ( my favorite!) though.


----------



## Tom (Feb 22, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> I alternate between Frosted Mini Wheats, Fruit Loops and Coco Krispies.


I can't believe I left Frosted Mini Wheats off of my list. That one is top 3 for me!


----------



## Tom (Feb 22, 2018)

lisa127 said:


> I love cereal too. I eat plain oatmeal daily, but often eat cold cereal too. I tend to stick to cheerios and life ( my favorite!) though.


I like oatmeal too, but whenever I eat it I get really hungry an hour later.


----------



## kellygirl64 (Feb 27, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Quisp.
> If I remember correctly.
> But it probably is no longer made.
> When I was a kid, cereal boxes had toys inside of them. (ACTUAL TOYS)
> Quisp had the best toys and tasted good.


It is still made. I took photos of a box in Shop Rite in 2016 !!


----------



## kellygirl64 (Feb 27, 2018)

My current inventory is: Rice Crispies, Honey Smacks, Frosted mini wheats, Cheerios reg n Cheerios multi grain, Lucky Charms n oatmeal. N I'm an adult. N I live alone. But the kid in me loves cereal !! That will never change !! LOL


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 28, 2018)

kellygirl64 said:


> My current inventory is: Rice Crispies, Honey Smacks, Frosted mini wheats, Cheerios reg n Cheerios multi grain, Lucky Charms n oatmeal. N I'm an adult. N I live alone. But the kid in me loves cereal !! That will never change !! LOL


I generally eat lunch for breakfast.
I dislike traditional "breakfasty"items in general.


----------



## kellygirl64 (Feb 28, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I generally eat lunch for breakfast.
> I dislike traditional "breakfasty"items in general.


3am is usually my cereal time LOL. I never eat breakfast unless I'm up all night already. Not a morning eater at all. I really love milk and cereal just goes great with it LOL.


----------



## Lark_Tortoise (Feb 28, 2018)

I love Trix and Rice Crispies! (I know its unhealthy but they're sooooo good)


----------



## Peliroja32 (Feb 28, 2018)

Big Charlie said:


> I think they should. I eat those too but lately I've been too lazy to cook them.


Me too. But i did a thing and it stuck.....i get the instant oats packs and put one in a cup with some milk and leave it in the fridge overnight, and eat it cold in the morn like cereal. Pretty good


----------



## Big Charlie (Feb 28, 2018)

Peliroja32 said:


> Me too. But i did a thing and it stuck.....i get the instant oats packs and put one in a cup with some milk and leave it in the fridge overnight, and eat it cold in the morn like cereal. Pretty good


When I make steel cut oats, I cook enough for several meals and just reheat it in the microwave.


----------



## Peliroja32 (Feb 28, 2018)

Big Charlie said:


> When I make steel cut oats, I cook enough for several meals and just reheat it in the microwave.


Oh yeah, you have to, there is no other way. Like who has time to cook a new batch every single time [emoji6]


----------



## kellygirl64 (Feb 28, 2018)

Peliroja32 said:


> Me too. But i did a thing and it stuck.....i get the instant oats packs and put one in a cup with some milk and leave it in the fridge overnight, and eat it cold in the morn like cereal. Pretty good


oooh, that sounds good !!


----------



## Peliroja32 (Feb 28, 2018)

kellygirl64 said:


> oooh, that sounds good !!


I 100% recommend trying it [emoji4]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 1, 2018)

Totally_Tortoise said:


> What is the best cereal in your opinion mine is fruit loops, what are your thoughts on the best cereal?



BACON!!! BACON!!! BACON!!!
Smoked sausage if y’all are on a budget. Grain products should be mixed with hops or double distilled for other adult beverages. Cereal? Now that’s cute. LOL. Fine, put chocolate in it and I’ll eat it fast. Coco puffs. You know …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 1, 2018)

Truthfully my favorite cereal is fried, ground sausage, with a pile of brown rice dumped in, mixed with scrambled eggs and shredded sharp cheddar cheese. I’ll eat this three times a day if I’ve got it. It’s got rice so it’s kinda cereal, right? Works for me. Oh, and a glass of milk on the side depending on time of day.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Mar 1, 2018)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Truthfully my favorite cereal is fried, ground sausage, with a pile of brown rice dumped in, mixed with scrambled eggs and shredded sharp cheddar cheese. I’ll eat this three times a day if I’ve got it. It’s got rice so it’s kinda cereal, right? Works for me. Oh, and a glass of milk on the side depending on time of day.


That sounds so good!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 1, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> That sounds so good!!!!



It’s what I call, “real food”. 
If you can make a gravy, like a breakfast gravy, I’m betting that would kick poured over the melted cheese.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 1, 2018)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Truthfully my favorite cereal is fried, ground sausage, with a pile of brown rice dumped in, mixed with scrambled eggs and shredded sharp cheddar cheese. I’ll eat this three times a day if I’ve got it. It’s got rice so it’s kinda cereal, right? Works for me. Oh, and a glass of milk on the side depending on time of day.


That sounds doable.


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 3, 2018)

Kellogg's Raisin Bran is the bestest !


----------



## Moozillion (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Moozillion (Mar 3, 2018)

You can't beat OATS!!!!! 
RAW in muesli!!!!! 
STEEL CUT like Big Charlie does!!!!! 
...or baked into an oatmeal cake with the kind of coconut icing you put on German chocolate cake...


----------



## jaizei (Mar 3, 2018)

Moozillion said:


> You can't beat OATS!!!!!
> RAW in muesli!!!!!
> STEEL CUT like Big Charlie does!!!!!
> ...or baked into an oatmeal cake with the kind of coconut icing you put on German chocolate cake...



Or if you mix up some Huel and put it in the freezer for like 15 min, it's like an oatmeal smoothie.


----------

